# -, ,
! ,     54         .       ,  ,     -  , ..       .        ?  ,    .

----------

, .

----------

.
    ,       ,             "-      ()   ( ,  )".     (. 2 . 4.2 54-)
  54-      ,       ( ,  )   ,      .

----------


## mvf

**, -   ""     " ",    .

----------

*mvf*,    ?



> .


,     (.    ).       -  .
, ,        -3-14/7222@    -    :Dash2: 



> ,       ()   ( ,  )        .
> 
> 
> 
> 2 
> ..
> 03.11.2017


      ( 1  4.7 54-),     :



> ,    ()   (      -       ,      -     ,       ,    "" -   );

----------

> *mvf*,    ?
> 
> ,     (.    ).       -  .
> , ,        -3-14/7222@    -   
> 
>       ( 1  4.7 54-),     :


 ,         ,      ,  1  3   .. ,           ,   ,   ,   ,   ..     20-30-40  ..                   ...     (   )  5    .  !

----------

** ,   -  54-! 



> ( 1  4.7 54-),     :
> ,    ()   (      -       ,      -     , ** ,    "" -   );


 ?    -   -        .

----------

.      . 
  6%        ,   .
       ?
     ?
          .

 ,    2 ,     1000 ,       1200 ,       2 ,     1 ,    2    1 ,         ?

----------

> .      . 
>   6%        ,   .
>        ?
>      ?
>           .
> 
>  ,    2 ,     1000 ,       1200 ,       2 ,     1 ,    2    1 ,         ?


      -       .
   -,      !
     :   !
  :      ,   ,   -  :Smilie: 
 ,        -    
*                  !*

----------

,     ,   ,         ?   ?

----------

> .      . 
>   6%        ,   .
>        ?
>      ?
>           .
> 
>  ,    2 ,     1000 ,       1200 ,       2 ,     1 ,    2    1 ,         ?


   ?

----------


## -

-       

       -          (      ),   ?     ,   . 
   , .. .    .     /.  -      -     .      .  ..

----------


## -

. ,         / ,     ,      .-. 
,  ,   .        -   ,        ???

----------

> -       
> 
>        -          (      ),   ?     ,   . 
>    , .. .    .     /.  -      -     .      .  ..


      -

----------


## -

> -


,      . "  ()  ".      .   " ",         .   . 
          (    ) -    .   . 
         .         . 
,   "",     "".

----------

.

----------

,      , ,   ..     ,   

,    ,              

  53.20.3


  47.9	   , , 
  :
-     ,  -  ,    ,     ..	
  47.91	      -  
  :
-  ,        -  , ..   ,        , ,   -,             ,    -   (    ,   -)
       -      
  :
-         ;
-         -  
   :
-     ,   ;
-   -	
  47.91.1	   	
  47.91.2	 ,     -  	
  47.91.3	   -	
  47.91.4	 ,     , , 	
  47.99	    , , 
  :
-       ,     , :          ,     ..;
-    ( ,  ),    ;
-        (,     -  );
-     ( )	
  47.99.1	          	
  47.99.2	     	
  47.99.3	          	
  47.99.4	      ,     -	
  47.99.5

----------


## -

> ,      , ,   ..     ,   
> 
> ,    ,              
> 
>   53.20.3
> 
> 
>   47.9	   , , 
>   :
> ...


    ,           .        .             .

----------


## -

.    .

----------


## -

-        "  ".   20     ,      .

----------

> -       
> 
>        -          (      ),   ?     ,   . 
>    , .. .    .     /.  -      -     .      .  ..


        .
 ?         


  ,     ?


 .      . 
  6%        ,   .
       ?
     ?
          .

----------


## -

> .
>  ?         
> 
> 
>   ,     ?
> 
> 
>  .      . 
>   6%        ,   .
> ...


  ???? 
     -   . 
   ,    .  ? 
 . -     .   , ..        +  . 
           . 
       .      ,      ,      ,   /.

----------

> ???? 
>      -   . 
>    ,    .  ? 
>  . -     .   , ..        +  . 
>            . 
>        .      ,      ,      ,   /.


     ?

----------


## board625

,      .    ,   ....      .  ? ,         ,    ...         .

----------


## board625

=  ?   ,     ))   ,        .

----------


## y.ponomarev

,   -       !!!



> ,             ,  ,     .        , ,     .


         ,   !     .
  =   =

----------

> ,   -       !!!
> 
>          ,   !     .
>   =   =


           ?
   ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

.   ,      .      -   ?
     -.     .



> .    ,     -     ,       .
> 
>   ,   -    ,    .              ,       .          .
> 
>   -     .


       -.

----------

> .   ,      .      -   ?
>      -.     .
> 
>        -.


     ?
   ,   ,  3  ,       
,   ,        ...

----------


## y.ponomarev

,     ,       -    (    ..    . -    ),    .         ,         ,       %;%";% ()

----------

> ,     ,       -    (    ..    . -    ),    .         ,         ,       %;%";% ()


  ,      .    ,   ....      .  ? ,         ,    ...         .
!!!   ,   !!!

       ,     ,    ?

  47.9	   , , 
  :
-     ,  -  ,    ,     ..	
  47.91	      -  
  :
-  ,        -  , ..   ,        , ,   -,             ,    -   (    ,   -)
       -      
  :
-         ;
-         -  
   :
-     ,   ;
-   -	
  47.91.1	   	
  47.91.2	 ,     -  	
  47.91.3	   -	
  47.91.4	 ,     , , 	
  47.99	    , , 
  :
-       ,     , :          ,     ..;
-    ( ,  ),    ;
-        (,     -  );
-     ( )	
  47.99.1	          	
  47.99.2	     	
  47.99.3	          	
  47.99.4	      ,     -	
  47.99.5

----------


## -

"    "   -       ???????????
      ,     . 
 ,      ,   ,        ! 
        ,        ?????  ?  ????
 ,   -       ,    .

----------

> "    "   -       ???????????
>       ,     . 
>  ,      ,   ,        ! 
>         ,        ?????  ?  ????
>  ,   -       ,    .


            ?

----------

LiteBox :

----------


## -

> LiteBox :


  ???      .   ,    .    .
   ...       ,    .
  .   ,    .,    (     /),     " " -       .

----------


## y.ponomarev

.       .     . "", " 2"   ..      ,

----------


## -

,      .
 ,       .   ,   -.   ,     , ..      . 
   ,  ,     .

----------


## -

.

----------


## y.ponomarev

?     ?          ,      .
     ?          . 
  ,         ,      ,    - ,          .    - wb()ru.    ,   ,     .

----------

:
  ( )    ,       . 

 : 
  -         5  45 
  -  .

----------

(            ).             ,          (         ).        ,     ,        .            .

        -    ,          .

P.S.:   .            ,   -  "" (     ,       ).

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


      "    "    ,  "" (    ), ,  ,     ,    ?

      "".     ,          .

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  - ,     ?               ?..

  "  (" (    )  " "      (,       . .).

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 ,     ,        (   ,   , -   ),     ?   ". -, "?     ? 

 ,         "", "-"  . . (     ). "-, " -   .

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------

,    ,    " "  ,    ,     .  ,   ,      . 15.     ?


   .  .    -  -   (           ).     GPS  

           ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

.        ,     .

----------

> .        ,     .

----------


## 34

: ,    , ,  , , .    -,     .  - ,      .        .  ,     ,  ,  .

----------


## 76

1.05    ,        10,      ,  ,       ?

----------

, :

1.       : -  (-) + -  (     )
2.   -      - (- )
3.       ,     .
4.   ,       ,    -  (-),    -  (      ).
5.       .

:
1.  ,       ?
2.   , ,    ,    ?
3.  -   -          ?

----------


## 34

> , :
> 
> 1.       : -  (-) + -  (     )
> 2.   -      - (- )
> 3.       ,     .
> 4.   ,       ,    -  (-),    -  (      ).
> 5.       .
> 
> :
> ...


 2 ,   ,   ,      ,           ,   5    ,           ,

----------

,   :



> ,



[/QUOTE]     **[/QUOTE]
          ,         .
   !

----------


## 34

> ,   :


 **[/QUOTE]
          ,         .
   ![/QUOTE]

MSPOS-  100   ,    ,    ,    30        ,       ,       ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

1 MSPOS-   .      .     -       .

----------


## 34

> 1 MSPOS-   .      .     -       .


     ,     ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

,     .
https://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.ph...1#post55045071 




> -            ,    N 54-       -    .


        -.

      .        .

     34,   1000%     ?    ,    0?

----------


## 34

,

----------


## y.ponomarev

.     API (      ). AQSI, ,    GSM  WIFI        . 
 ,   ,       .  https://www.klerk.ru/blogs/mobika/483304/

----------

!
  -       . ,   , :
1)             =  ? 
2)     -  ?
3)   2      .80-155   - 2?

4)      ,        =    +  ?

----------

> !
>   -       . ,   , :
> 1)             =  ?


       ""
        ,              .,       - . 



> 2)     -  ?






> 3)   2      .80-155   - 2?


   .    .



> 4)      ,        =    +  ?


   ""     .

----------

+    ,  1  
          ?
   ,    +  .
    ,

----------

""     .[/QUOTE]

  !
 .4   ()   ?

----------

> +    ,  1  
>           ?


     ,  .     ,      ,  "".



> ,    +  .
>     ,


          ,          .
 ,         .
   ,        ,        -   .

----------

